# "Ugly as Homemade Soap"



## donniej (Aug 6, 2010)

I was at a craft fair tonight and had a well educated, middle aged man brought up the expression "as ugly as homemade soap".  I never heard it before but thought it was hysterical.  From an early 1900's perspective I can completely understand it.  Has anyone else hard this?


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

Ugh, from my own mother...  
She thinks it's the funniest thing in the entire world to work into any conversation that includes soap.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!  I have never heard it but I sure love it!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!!  I have never heard it but I sure love it!



Ditto!

I dare you all to make that into a T-shirt & sell/wear them at your craft shows. Bumpre stickers free with purchase. That is grand!


----------

